# rk car polished with stickers on



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Classic


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looked really good earlier in the sunshine


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Love it


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a hell of a car mate and I wish it were sat on my drive. That's the serious bit over with so now for the bit that's not so serious. Did you watch a lot of Starsky and Hutch as a kid?:chuckle:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's a hell of a car mate and I wish it were sat on my drive. That's the serious bit over with so now for the bit that's not so serious. Did you watch a lot of Starsky and Hutch as a kid?:chuckle:


Pmsl thank you for comment it's the original rk tuning stripes I love it and always will can't wait to put on drag strip see wot she can do


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks awesome Steveo.:thumbsup:

I know its the RK trademark livery, now all you've got to do is earn yourself an RH9 sticker so it matches the old mans legendary 32 :thumbsup:


----------



## N4SMO 700 (Aug 7, 2008)

The re birth of an legend Steve.
SO KEEP THIS ONE!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Lol, well said Malcom


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Bandit said:


> Looks awesome Steveo.:thumbsup:
> 
> I know its the RK trademark livery, now all you've got to do is earn yourself an RH9 sticker so it matches the old mans legendary 32 :thumbsup:


Cheers will try my best to earn the rh9 I think with little practice I am sure I will get one especially under the wings of my dad I'm sure it will be achieved


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Lovely R .:thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

She looks like a blast from the past...:thumbsup:

Like father like son...hang on to this one buddy.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

one of my all time favourite 32s ever.... sweet


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

Lovely car,i saw it in the flesh when i dropped my 32 off to Ron this week.Looks awesome,best of luck with it.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

It will be at the bhp show Monday on display


----------

